# Any competitive eventing trainers in the central Ohio area?



## horsecrazy19 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am having a hard time finding any eventing trainers in the Columbus/central Ohio area that are actually taking their clients/horses to three day events to compete. Does anyone know of any trainers that are within reasonable driving distance of Columbus that will haul out with their clients to three days?


----------

